# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Giảm Cân Cùng Rượu Bưởi

## ruoucanymien

*Rượu bưởi Năm Huệ* là _rượu bưởi_ đầu tiên được nghiên cứu và sản xuất đầu tiên tại Việt Nam.

http://ruoubuoinamhue.blogspot.com/

_Rượu Bưởi_ cá rất nhiều công dụng:

Giúp tiêu hóa tốt,lợi tiểu.
Chống xơ vữa động mạch giảm Cholesterol,
Tan mở và đẹp da.
Giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tiểu đường, tim mạch.
Tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể

Rượu bưởi có nồng độ nhẹ, dễ uống, phù hợp với nhiều lứa tuổi.



* Rượu bưởi Năm Huệ*

Liên hệ: Mr.Hiếu: 0966.73.73.82 hoặc 093.559.1810

web: http://ruoubuoinamhue.blogspot.com/

----------

